# I promised myself no more synths.... so I went and got BioTek 1



## Markrs (Jul 18, 2021)

I have so many synths, more than a lifetime of synths.... I simply don't need any more synths in my life.... BioTek 1 for £9, okay then! I am so weak when I see a cheap deal.

I often pick up the occasional unregistered licence that someone has got free (this time via Pro Tools promo) and decided to get Ujam Sparkle. Now I just got all the OTS Guitars, so I didn't need it, but again it was only £13, so I thought why not. Then I noticed BioTek, decided to do a bit of research, realised that BioTek one has quite a lot of the features of BioTek 2, missing the granulizer and a couple of other things, (which is still pretty expensive) so decided to give it a go.

Having a listen to the presets, it suffers the same problem that a lot of presets do, which is trying to do too much in a patch. Lots of change and movement, which is harder to use. However, I liked the idea that it uses field recordings and then warped and modulated them, so I decided what the heck it is only "a wafer thin synth", one more couldn't hurt.


----------

